# Pet Psychic Reading



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know that many of you may think I'm crazy, but I have my annual reading with Sonya Fitzpatrick next week on Tuesday, June 26th. You may remember her from Animal Channel from her show The Pet Psychic. It's always amazing what the fluffs tell me through Sonya, so I'm looking forward to my reading.

One of the things I want to ask is which one of the 3 really wants to go to Hilton Head with me. Of course I have several other questions too.

I always look forward to this. Will let you know what the fluffs have to say.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey, I am psychic....it is Tilly. Tilly wants to go to Hilton Head with you, but wait...so does Lacie...oh and Secret is whispering, most softly that she would be so happy if you choose her, but not if it would make Tilly sad. Lacie says she wouldn't so much mind staying home, but she should be given the option.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I did that once with my Aussie. It really was quite interesting what came out. But I forgot to ask THE most important question, and now I'll never know, since both dogs involved are at the Bridge.

I wanted to know who knocked over the Christmas tree. Vulfie, at 7 months and teething, ate quite a few of the ornaments, and had to have emergency surgery to have

broken glass
12 straight pins
1 jingle bell

removed from his stomach and intestines.

Gosh, I loved him so much. RIP Vulfie


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> annual reading with Sonya Fitzpatrick




Oh, I would love to have a reading, can she do it over the phone or do you have to be with her in the room? Can I have her ph number? How accurate is she and how much does she charges an hour/half hour?

Thanks



*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd love to have a reading,I want to know how my babies are at the bridge and I hope they know how much I miss them and love them.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I get readings every 6 months and they have been very accurate... One reading they psychic picked up a dear friend of mine.... probably because I was on the phone with her when I walked through the door 5 minutes prior to the reading. I have never thought about getting one for Miss Daisy..... That should be an interesting read.... Will give it a shot after we are completely moved to Florida.  

On another note, Lynn, I would love to have you near by in HH.  This way we can always meet up whenever there is a puppy party.... as I plan to have one, hopefully annually in addition to flying up to attend Pat's.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You can schedule with her on line. She charges $300 for 1/2 hour and she does it over the phone but asks you to send a picture of your fluff(s). I've had a yearly reading since 2004 and have found her to be very accurate -- not only about the fluffs but other things too.

For example, when I cleaned out my mother's house in 2005, I found a ring that my father used to wear. That was one of the things I took and was thinking of having it reset to wear as a ring or a pendant. I hadn't mentioned this to ANYONE -- not even Jerry knew about the ring. She mentioned the ring in my reading and said that it was my fathers and that he would want me to have it reset and to wear it. I never hinted or mentioned the ring at all. She amazes me each year. Of course, in some cases you will think -- well that's pretty generic and she could have guessed, but she talks about specific things like this ring and you know that she is truly gifted.

A couple of years ago, Lacie wanted to know why her bowl was a different color than Tilly's or Secret's. I had recently broken Lacie's bowl that matched the others and had to go with a different one. Lacie also talked to Sonya a lot when Jerry got sick and was first living in Phoenix. She told Sonya how mad she was and also that I had separated her and Tilly for a couple of days which upset her even more. Again I hadn't given her any info on Jerry being sick or not being here or how upset Lacie seemed to be and she would have had no way of knowing that I had separted Lacie from Tilly because Lacie was barking and disturbing the neighbors.

When I was sick with cancer the first time, the dogs asked her what had happened to my hair. I hadn't told Sonya I was sick or that I had been having chemo. It's interesting what the fluffs have to say. Lots of times it isn't about anything that we would think is important (like using a different bowl) -- but it seems to be important to the fluffs.

Anyway, this is my annual B-Day present to myself so I always have a reading at the end of June or sometime in July.

I'll keep you posted on what the fluffs have to say this year.

Here is her website:

Sonya Fitzpatrick Animal Communicator


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

SicilianRose said:


> I get readings every 6 months and they have been very accurate... One reading they psychic picked up a dear friend of mine.... probably because I was on the phone with her when I walked through the door 5 minutes prior to the reading. I have never thought about getting one for Miss Daisy..... That should be an interesting read.... Will give it a shot after we are completely moved to Florida.
> 
> On another note, Lynn, I would love to have you near by in HH.  This way we can always meet up whenever there is a puppy party.... as I plan to have one, hopefully annually in addition to flying up to attend Pat's.


Deb - not thinking of MOVING to HH -- just going in September for the meetup. I am seriously thinking of moving back to Boca Raton, FL. I loved living there, and hope that everything will work out for me within the next 1-2 years. So we might be really close if you end up in the Miami area.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Deb - not thinking of MOVING to HH -- just going in September for the meetup. I am seriously thinking of moving back to Boca Raton, FL. I loved living there, and hope that everything will work out for me within the next 1-2 years. So we might be really close if you end up in the Miami area.


My apologies for the confusion regarding HH. 

Oh trust me, we are definitely going to Florida!! As a matter of fact, it will be in the Boca area, LMAO!!! Sounds like we really will be close.  I went to Boca back in 2005 and I LOVED IT!!! Always wanted to live in that area but things kept getting in the way..... well, that is not the case anymore! :Sunny Smile:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh wow Lynn, I can't wait to find out what the girls have to say at your reading.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think Laurel's reading would be .. Mom likes me best! I too think that would be really interesting!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, Lynn - it's kind of spooky what she knew. That's really amazing. I believe some people do have psychic powers and some work on honing them. My friend is that way...not to the degree you said here but she's got a certain sensitivity to "getting" things. 
Years ago when I was a producer for PM Magazine, I went out on a shoot with a well known tv psychic. We were setting up and chatting and she suddenly said to me, "When are you due?" I was like "What?" She said "You're pregnant." Well I said "No way." I didn't think that was the case at all. Well don't you know I went climbing on the Long Trail up Bromley Mountain a week or so later. I was really having a hard time and didn't know how I'd make it down. Felt crappy. I got home and found that I was staining. Went to the gynecologist and she said "You're pregnant and now you're on bed rest for a week." I had NO idea. It was early on. So that was 23 years ago!!! I obviously wasn't showing and didn't really show until about my 6th month!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I believe that we all have psychic powers to some extend. We have ALL felt the power of telepathy at one time or many times. One thing I know is that when universal mind flows through you, it is not through concentration, but through release. I strongly believe that those who have the gift must never use it for financial compensation. In my mind, anyone who charges a fee is a charlatan. The law of the universe for whatever special gifts is that you cannot receive financial gain. 
But, if it makes you happy, Lynne give your hard earned money to this person...then remember what I told you....I am sorry, but I have serious contempt for people who pretend to have power, but disregard the law of the universe that says you may never receive financial gain for the use of your gift. It is not that I do not believe in extra power, it is that I do not believe that those who charge you money to offer help...have that power.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

i'm a skeptic... back in high school i worked at a big holiday inn and would get discounted psychic readings at the monthly 'psychic fairs' and it was all so vague/generic that it could have applied to anyone, IMO. some of it turned out to be accurate, and some not.. 

nevertheless, i probably would be silly enough to pay $300 to find out what Ozzie is thinking because I am dying to know and think that would be soooo cool!!! please let us know how it turns out!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm interested to know what the girls are thinking too.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Well whichever one is coming with you to HH, let me know & send measurements. I have everyone's outfit made but yours!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Lynn, it will be so interesting to see what the girls have to say to you this year! What a great idea for a birthday present to yourself. I'm wondering if any of them will ask about Jerry. I am a believer in some people's psychic abilities. Just because we don't understand it, doesn't make it fake. However, I'm sure there are some pretenders out there who can ruin it for those with a true ability. My favorite new tv show (I just discovered it this year) is _Long Island Medium_. That woman is amazing.

I've had two readings with my dogs and both were very accurate with details only I knew about. The first one provided a great deal of comfort after Baci died. The second one was just a few months ago. A pet communicator was in town for a conference and she offered to give readings at the store where I buy my food. I hadn't heard of this woman, but she was only charging $25 for 15 minutes, so it was worth giving it a try. OMG! She was amazing. Here's one example that made me almost fall off my chair: About a week prior to this event, I was feeding the dogs. I usually watch closely so that each dog eats only their own food. Well, I got distracted and before I knew it, Ella had eaten her food AND Gracie's. I picked her up and said, "Hey, Miss Piggy. Don't eat Gracie's food. You are such a little pig." One week later, the pet communicator tells me, "Ella said to tell you she's not a pig." :w00t: I had not mentioned anything about this or anything about feeding. This came out of the blue. I got A LOT of other helpful information that day. Needless to say, I've never called Ella a pig again.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Well whichever one is coming with you to HH, let me know & send measurements. I have everyone's outfit made but yours!


Marti -- this is the real reason I haven't gotten measurements to you yet. But I will know next week and will pm you with the measurements for whoever is coming with me.

It will not be Tilly -- I'm almost certain. She doesn't really like strangers. I'm guessing -- but this is only a guess, that Lacie is the one that will want to come with me.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am not a complete stranger to unexplained events and such but I am always a skeptic looking for some kind of logical explination, still, I find this sort of thing fascinating  I hope you will share some of the details with us!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

It will not be Tilly -- I'm almost certain. She doesn't really like strangers. I'm guessing -- but this is only a guess, that Lacie is the one that will want to come with me.[/QUOTE]

Wonderful! I'll put together a design for Miss Lacie, just in case!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

One time Elaine and I were at a pet event and there was a pet physic there. We went in halvers and had 10 minutes each. I had her read Tinker. .....she said he was a loner, who liked to watch life from far away instead of participating. 

(huh)....sure enough sounds like Tink....

Then she lost me when she said he was a "deep thinker". :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

"Hey, Miss Piggy. Don't eat Gracie's food. You are such a little pig." One week later, the pet communicator tells me, "Ella said to tell you she's not a pig." :w00t: 

I love this, LOL. I mean that's pretty specific.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd love to know what D&J are thinking. Jasper is probably to ADHD to catch a coherent thought and I bet all that is going thru Dusty's mind is, "Sausages, Sausages, Sausages."


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I used to watch Sonja when she had her TV show. ( wish she'd come back) . It's funny but I have no interest in any 'readings' for myself but would love to for my fluffs ... would love to know what they are thinking! LOL .

I also have to say I have always felt much the same as Sylvia ... I don't have reservations that some people are 'gifted' in this area , ( have heard too many people having had very specific and even obscure things come out, )but have always felt that those 'gifted' are meant to share without the benefit of profiting from it. Not that all those who do charge are 'phoneys'... ( though think many are) just don't think they are doing the right thing by charging.

Can't wait to see your post, Lynn, and see what your 'kids' have to say!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

As mentioned in an earlier post DH & I are reading The Legacy of Beezer & Boomer--Lessons on Living and Dying from My Canine Brothers by Doug Koktavy. One of the things that he did was consult a dog communicator. Both DH & I are finding it a bit "far fetched" (no pun intended :HistericalSmiley but it IS interesting at the least. 
Lynn, if you haven't read the book, now I am certain you would like it. There is so much in it that would benefit all of us---and one can toss out what we don't agree w/as in reading other good writings. The author is impressive in his writing skills for sure, along w/his insights of life.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

I had a reading from a very well known animal communicator locally a couple years back. It was a gift to me so I thought why not... I had her read my two horses and two Malts (one at bridge). It was interesting to the least. I was pretty open minded to accept anything that she had to say. In the end... I found she said things were very generic but I had fun tho. No gain, no loss. I like this animal communicator that she volunteers at the local shelter and would do reading for those animals were about to be adopted. I always wonder what if the animal said if he/she doesn't want to go to the new family... would the deal fall through?!?!

In any case... I am very interested in knowing what your fluff has to say.  I am pretty sure that all three of them will want to go and be with you... but they might not enjoy the event equally.


----------

